# mitchell walker climbing system



## Tree Pig (Mar 25, 2009)

anyone ever used the mitchell system
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=2340702423900254761&ei=wtbKSbbfO4GqrwLZyej2Ag&q=mitchell++system&hl=en


----------



## Rickytree (Mar 25, 2009)

Nice post! Does look very easy and not complicated. Buddy video taping got to stop breathin in the mic though!


----------



## tree md (Mar 26, 2009)

Very cool!


----------



## Tree Pig (Mar 26, 2009)

*yeah*

Looks to me like there could still be hope for bubba size tree climbers.


----------

